# allow myself to introduce myself.



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

I never really introduced myself or the car but here it is. I picked up the Eos about 3 months ago and this is where I am now with it. It's island gray, 2.0T, dsg with black leather.
I came from an 07 Passat B6 wagon which I loved but purchased a Routan minivan so the wagon wasn't getting used like it should. We felt a need for a change and to help compensate for the minivan.

Here is a pic of the wagon.




















And some pics of the Eos.


----------



## golfmkv89 (Dec 6, 2007)

both cars are full of win :beer:


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

The car looks great. Did you do the install yourself?? The wagon looks very professional (i.e. the tank setup). I'm on the fence yet to whether I'll go sport springs, coils or air. The quality of the ride is going to be higher on my list of concerns than when I was younger. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

"....my name is Humpty. Pronounced with an Umpty...."

Nice cars! Very clean and sleek!! :thumbup:


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Very nice :thumbup::beer:

And welcome to the forum

Kevin


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

All the work was done by myself on both cars. All the suspension, paint and one off parts.
I am 35 and ride is also a factor for me, for me air is the way to go and I know its not for everybody.



Thanks all!


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

wow, my girlfriend was talking about getting an eos. and i told her itd be sick to put it on bags, cuz i've seen one before that looked sick. and it was yours...great car man


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

wow, love that boot (trunk) and that subwoofer enclosure!


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

What did you do with the rear seat headrests? Paint or are they aftermarket caps of some sort?

And that phrase on your window is killin me trying to figure out what it says. lol :banghead:


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

Gawd dayum.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

FL_Jetta08 said:


> What did you do with the rear seat headrests? Paint or are they aftermarket caps of some sort?
> 
> And that phrase on your window is killin me trying to figure out what it says. lol :banghead:


I painted them.

"99 problems but my stance aint one"


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dorbritz said:


> I painted them.
> 
> "99 problems but my stance aint one"


What type of paint did you use? I love the look. 

Also, I would really appreciate, if it is not too much trouble, to see what the headrests look like from direct rear shot with the top down.

Sorry to be asking for so much information, but if it looks as good as I think it will, this will be my next mod. Especially after I know what paint you used.

I have painted several parts of vehicle interiors in the past, just using the standard exterior paint such as Dupli-color with several coats of the clear. The results were quite successful, as far as durability was concerned. I never used a primer. I just made sure the plastic parts were clean, using lacquer thinner.

My 2004 Cobra interior is one example. Pic enclosed.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

DavidPaul said:


> What type of paint did you use? I love the look.
> 
> Also, I would really appreciate, if it is not too much trouble, to see what the headrests look like from direct rear shot with the top down.
> 
> Sorry to be asking for so much information, but if it looks as good as I think it will, this will be my next mod. Especially after I know what paint you used.


I use an automotive 2 stage urethane paint, same paint that is on your car.

Give me a few days and I will get that pic that you are requesting.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed pic but here is with the top down and the back of the headrest.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dorbritz said:


> Sorry for the delayed pic but here is with the top down and the back of the headrest.


 Looks good. Tnx for the pic.


----------



## ktgirlNtn (Jul 23, 2010)

*Vintage luggage drool*

Love the speakers on the minivan, never thought I'd hear myself say that to anyone, but they are awesome!opcorn: 

Eos is incredible, it's like a designer version of my "JCPenny" model!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm a bit late to the party but that sub enclosure is absolutely awesome! Both cars look great!

:thumbup: to Habitat as well :laugh:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

ktgirlNtn said:


> Love the speakers on the minivan, never thought I'd hear myself say that to anyone, but they are awesome!opcorn:
> 
> Eos is incredible, it's like a designer version of my "JCPenny" model!


Minivan?



VMRWheels said:


> I'm a bit late to the party but that sub enclosure is absolutely awesome! Both cars look great!
> 
> :thumbup: to Habitat as well :laugh:


thanks, It's not like this forum moves that quickly.:laugh:


----------

